# Thanks for the clutter



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I just want to say thanks to all of you for giving me reasons to tote more junk home. I'm a dumpster diver and junk pile scavenger but I've been trying to be more selective lately, since theres no more room in my garage. But now I'm seeing old furniture with a new eye. Yesterday I brought home a large pallet and dismantled it. Phew! what a job. But I got 2 really nice 4x4s for the legs of my new bench that I will begin building soon. Today I spotted a busted up dresser, threw 'er in the truck and now I have some nice 1/8" masonite for laminating, 5 or 6 sets of drawer slides and 3 really attractive drawer pulls.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

*LOLOLOL*..... its alll good Daryl, its ALL good!!!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Treasures to be had everywhere you look!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Daryl, where ever you are, we live in a "throw away" society....and some of it is good stuff....keep scavenging, Regards.......AL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good show, finding great useable hardware and lumber for the right price.


----------



## SusanneX16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Sounds good....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Daryl; "I just want to say thanks to all of you..." No problem, we're here to help!! 

I have several boxes of <delete> ummmm 'good stuff'. C'mon by, she's all yours (no cherry picking; it's all or nothing!)>


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I always tell my two sons, if someone wants to give you something (except for a disease) take it. Doesn't much matter what it is take it. If you can't use it, you can sell it, or trade it for something you can use, or give it away, if nothing else make a bonfire with it, or just toss it. Free is usually good.

My younger son was once given a Astro van, running, street legal, and he drove it for I don't know how long before getting rid of it.


----------

